# Road to the Horse Trainer



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My old journal needs updating, and I'm feeling very unmotivated about it, so I thought starting over might be fun.

Old journal: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/training-shamrock-365698/

Anywho, you probably don't need the whole intro, but here it is. I've been riding all of my life, and been working as an assistant trainer/stable hand and had a couple project horses for the past year or so. I have a 9 year old mustang named Nalini, a dog named Inka. I work with a trainer who I refer to as J. I'm now working with him part time, just three or four days a week, at a barn twenty minutes from home. I still have one project horse, a paint/arab mare I started this past summer. Inow keep my horse at a farm up the road from me for free. I also waitress, which I just started and kind of hate.

These pics are an assortment of me, Nalini, Inka, Dani, and I think there is one of Missy, a horse I had as a project this summer that I sold. There is also one of my saddle, because I love it and I recommend it to anyone looking for a solid working saddle.
































































Yesterday, I got to see Chris Cox and a few others. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/excerpts-equine-affaire-506690/#post6555778
Today, I worked Dani on some of those exercises. I'm starting to teach her to really relax and lift her topline and get some good moments of collection. She was very soft and felt good at the end! I just worked her around the ring at a jog, played a lot with my timing and release, and then worked her in tight quarters when I felt her leaning on the bit. By the end, we were going in all gaits, both directions on a loose rein with a good rhythm.

With Nalini, I put a new bit I got her yesterday on (just a loose ring snaffle) and played around, doing figure eights and circles around the trees, and did some lateral work along a fence. She was a little bit keyed up, but I kept changing direction and kept her moving and she settled down.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Big news!! 
I GOT TICKETS to the 2015 Road to the Horse competition!!! I was looking at tickets, planning on buying a few next week to get for myself and a surprise Christmas present for my best friends for a road trip next spring. Well, this morning THEY called me up and told me they had just bought me a ticket for us to go!! Our minds are completely in sync, I guess. So, I'm going!! Not til March, unfortunately, but I am so, so excited. I don't necessarily agree with the thinking behind the competition, but I like some of the competitors and it is going to make an awesomely fun, once in a lifetime road trip! 

It's sleeting/raining/ generally icky out so I haven't ridden yet. I wish it would just snow. I hate rain when it's cold out.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Its freaking cold!! It was 29ish today and windy. I love the cold, but I hate wind. I wish it would just snow. Weird weather for November, anyway! Well, I sucked it up, put my orange on, and saddled up today. 

I kind of expected Nalini to be especially sassy, with the weather the way it was. But she was perfect. We worked for a while on circles and serpentines through a pocket of trees, and then did some hill work. We backed up hill, leg yielded up hill, etc. After that, we did a nice long jog, and then went exploring on some trails that I've just started riding on, now that Nalini is right where I live, that my parents didn't want me going on back when I had horses at home the first time and I had to listen lol

Lots of bushwhacking, and a very tired, sweaty mustang at the end! I love it when I have a really good ride. Nalini's old owner might come visit us next week, so hopefully this good behavior lasts a while!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish I was going to RTTH! That's all I have to offer right now, my monkeys need to be in bed.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've been on here. Truthfully, not much to update with. The indoor will be up in a few weeks. J is paying me to ride a couple horses for him, and he bought a GORGEOUS coming three year old that he plans to train as a bridle horse (which I cannot wait to watch). I've been so busy at the farm and waitressing, that I haven't ridden Nalini much. Planning on riding tomorrow though. J and I made my boss a sign out of horseshoes for Christmas and it turned out really good! I just polished the shoes, and spray painted them after. J did all of the cutting and welding, LOL.


The very grumpy 20yo Arab I've been riding for J. He's been here since summer, but got really sick for a few months. He's here for the winter, his owner decided she wants him to be a shooting horse. I adore this guy. He's so sweet and wouldn't hurt a fly, but he has his ears back all of the time.








The new baby, Sundance Kid.








Our sign.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

The indoor is making great progress! Should be riding in it soon 

I had a chilly New Year's ride with Nalini today. First time I've ridden in her in a few weeks... bad me! But, I should be able to stay a bit more consistent now. I want to solidify her basics and get her softer in the bit, then transition her this summer to a bosal hackamore. I'm also looking at transitioning her into a leverage bit. I've been riding J's horse in the bit below, and I want to try it on her as her first shank bit.









Today's ride. We were only out an hour or so. She didn't do anything naughty, but was a bit bracey and tried to rush. She really quieted down when we worked on lateral work on the way home.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

